
Show HN: Slog, a simple logger for Python - verandaguy
Slog&#x27;s a <i>s</i>imple <i>log</i>ging framework for Python 2 and 3 (though I&#x27;ve only ever tested it with 2.7 besides 3), and as an alternative to the often-overkill `logging` module.<p>I did a bit of work on it last year, but I had to put it on hiatus because of other responsibilities that came up at the time.<p>With the re-release, I&#x27;m aiming for a stable code base, but before I bring it into the 1.x.x world, I&#x27;d like to hear from the HN community -- any feedback you have, or suggestions, or even criticisms, just let me know either in this thread or on Github.<p>Slog on PyPI: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pypi.python.org&#x2F;pypi&#x2F;slog<p>Slog on GitHub: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;verandaguy&#x2F;slog
======
dozzie
Why _logging_ is overkill? How to justify pulling in an additional external
library over what is already in distribution? Is Slog doing something better?

